# Solved: how can i tell if my internal blu ray drive will burn to blu ray or just pla



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

how can i tell if my laptops internal blu ray dvd cd drive will burn to blu ray or is only able to play blu ray discs.. the device manager lists it as HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW CT30N sorry im new to blu ray .....I want to back up photos on blu ray discs also are there different types of blu ray discs and if it is a burner for blu ray do i need to be careful of which ones i purchase for them to be suitable like the old days with - and + dvds thanks for any help ...i have burning software on my laptop


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like the CT30N is a blueray combo drive.
It can play blueray and burn DVD's.
It can't burn blueray,just plays them.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for your help and as for the instructions there are no instructions


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,that is just a comic signature at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

These will give you detailed reports on what your drive can and cannot do.

VSO Inspector
Nero Info Tool
CD/DVD Capabilities Viewer


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

what handy links! Im sure they will be of use to a lot of people thanks for your trouble


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

yes_puleeze said:


> what handy links! Im sure they will be of use to a lot of people thanks for your trouble


Yes, they are very good tools that make a lot of things simpler.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

i have already marked it as solved and only have the unsolved button at the top of the page  it shows as solved on my view


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

yes_puleeze said:


> i have already marked it as solved and only have the unsolved button at the top of the page  it shows as solved on my view


Just my reflex. Ignore it.


----------

